# double layer pram blanket knitting pattern



## kazlc67

this is a beautiful double layer pram blanket that i designed my self it is really easy to make the pattern is available on ravelry or from my website http://www.nellsbabyknits.co.uk/category_3/BABY-PRAM-BLANKET-KNITTING-PATTERNS.htm L2.99


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Lovely heirloom baby blanket!


----------



## Pontygirl

I purchased this pattern from you off e-bay I did make it bigger,and the reverse I did in one piece, one row plain,one row purl. I did it all in white, with white rosebuds and green leaves, it looked stunning and the new mum was thrilled with it. It is a lovely pattern. Just thought I would let you know how pleased I was with it.


----------



## StellasKnits

That's just stunning! Love it!


----------



## laurelarts

It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Rainebo

Oh, this is so pretty!


----------

